# По делу



## Ruzanna

Tell me please how can we say in English these phrases: иду по делу, у меня есть дело? 

I suppose it is so: 

I have a business today. I am going out for a business. Am I wrong?


----------



## Drink

Надо больше контекста. Но без контекста можно сказать:

иду по делу = I am going for business
у меня есть дело = I have business


----------



## Soroka

Можно ещё сказать:_  I have some errands to run _или_ I've got some business I have to attend to__._


----------



## Saluton

I have something to do today.
I have a business - это значит "у меня есть своя фирма".


----------



## Sobakus

Saluton said:


> I have a business - это значит "у меня есть своя фирма".


Оно может значить и то, и другое.


----------



## Ruzanna

Допустим, _Куда идёшь? Я иду по делу, у меня дело и вернусь.

Where are you going? I am going for business, I have some business and will be back.

_Is it right?


----------



## Sobakus

Ruzanna said:


> Допустим, _Куда идёшь? Я иду по делу, у меня дело и вернусь.
> 
> Where are you going? I am going for business, I have some business and will be back.
> 
> _Is it right?



To go for something = решаться на что-то, to be going to = собираться ч.-л. сделать, поэтому _go_ здесь использовать не стоит.

Я иду по делу... = I'll be out for some business/I'm out to finish some business (things)/I've got a couple of things to do/I've got a meeting, an appointment, e.t.c.

...и (сразу) вернусь = and (then) be right back.

В целом, в английским нет полного эквивалента русскому "ушла по делам", _business_ намекает на деловой характер ваших "дел", _things_ - на неделовой, но лучше использовать последний из предложенных мною вариантов и прямо сказать, по каким делам вы идёте, иначе звучит так, будто вы что-то скрываете.


----------



## Drink

Ruzanna said:


> Допустим, _Куда идёшь? Я иду по делу, у меня дело и вернусь.
> 
> Where are you going? I am going for business, I have some business and will be back.
> 
> _Is it right?



В таком случае лучше сказать: I am going to take care of some business. I have some business to take care of and then I will be back.

Можно первое предложение или убрать или сократить чтобы не повторяться: (I have to go.) I have some business to take care of and then I will be back.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I've got (some) business (I need) to do, to see to, to deal with, to sort out, to attend to, to take care of
I've got something (important) (I need) to do, to see to, to deal with, to sort out, to attend to, to take care of
I've got an important matter (I need) to see to, to deal with, to sort out, to attend to, to take care of 
I've got *one or two* / *a few *things (I need) to do, to see to, to deal with, to attend to, to sort out, to take care of
[Other options are possible, depending on the precise context.]_

- I'm going to Moscow next week.
- Oh, (is it/that)(for) business or pleasure?
- (I'm going for/on) business._


----------



## Saluton

Sobakus said:


> иначе звучит так, будто вы что-то скрываете.


Естественно, скрывают, кому какое дело, у кого какие дела, простите за каламбур?


----------



## beefeather

Может быть там как-то перефразировать нужно? Например (это я придумываю):

– Was he passing by idly?
– No, I guess he was there for a reason/on purpose.


----------



## beefeather

beefeather said:


> Может быть там как-то перефразировать нужно? Например (это я придумываю):



Либо

— Are you just walking?
— No, I'm having some work there/I'm having a job to do.


----------



## Drink

beefeather said:


> Либо
> 
> — Are you just walking?
> — No, *I havе* some work there/*I havе* a job to do.



Even after fixing your grammar, they don't sound very natural. In this particular scenario you could say any of the following:

I'm here for business. - This one is usually specifically work-related business.
I'm here to take care of some business. - This one is more general.
I have (some) business (to take care of) here. - This one is also general.
I have no business being here. - For some reason, the word "being" or other "-ing" words are usually only used in the negative.


----------



## beefeather

Drink said:


> Even after fixing your grammar, they don't sound very natural. In this particular scenario you could say any of the following:



Thank you very much for changing my bad phases to your phrases.

I meant to try to model the phase after something like "Are you free right now? — No, I'm having a meeting in the main building in 5 minutes"


----------



## Ruzanna

I saw recently in one book such a sentence (Как раз недавно): 

"Tom isn't here. He is away on business."  Maybe this sentence can be used in this meaning? 
Он ушел по делу.

But I think here it can be understood as _he is away and soon will come _or _he isn't in a country and is on a business trip.

_I want to use it as a first version, not a trip. When you have something to do.


----------



## Drink

beefeather said:


> I meant to try to model the phase after something like "Are you free right now? — No, I'm having a meeting in the main building in 5 minutes"



I guess this is one of those tricky areas of English. "I'm having meeting" implies that you are leading or organizing the meeting, while "I have a meeting" just implies that you need to be at a meeting. The present progressive is only used with "have" when the meaning of "have" is active rather than simply possessive. Another example is "I'm having dinner", which means that you are eating dinner and not simply that you have a dinner in your possession.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Ruzanna said:


> "Tom isn't here. He is away on business." Maybe this sentence can be used in this meaning?
> Он ушел по делу.


If I hear *Tom's away on business *I would think he is out of town on a business trip, not that he stepped out to run some errands (ушел по делу).


----------



## Drink

rusita preciosa said:


> If I hear *Tom's away on business *I would think he is out of town on a business trip, not that he stepped out to run some errands (ушел по делу).



Yes, you are right about that. "Away" implies he's out of town, out of state, or out of country, and "on business" implies specifically work-related business. Where I live, "running errands" is a rather dated expression (this is not the case everywhere), so I would say "he had to go do something" or "he's out taking care of some business". Although most of the time "Tom isn't here right now" is enough for people to understand that he's busy with something.


----------

